# my definition of classic beauty



## RL. (Nov 10, 2010)

katie's grad shoot...cc welcome!!!!












this one is bad quality because its linked from my facebook and not flikr





I love headshots so I had to


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 11, 2010)

I really like photos where the selective focus separates the subject so clearly from the background as you did in the last photo here, so yes, I must say: well done. I tend to go vertical whenever I take portraits, but I assume you CHOSE to take a horizontal head shot this time ... you can interpret it like "Now the whole wide world is open for her to explore", what with the graduation and all. 

You give your subject a lot of headroom in your photos (more than I would have done, that is), was that intentional, too?


----------



## RL. (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, I don't know why but I liked those crops.  I may need to get rid of some dead space though...


----------



## point-&-shoot (Nov 11, 2010)

they all look good but number 2 is beautiful. the colors all go together great.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the 3rd, to me it says "I'm done school and on the road to my future". They are all very nice.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2010)

zoogirlbc said:


> Love the 3rd, to me it says "I'm done school and on the road to my future". They are all very nice.


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RL. (Nov 11, 2010)

zoogirlbc said:


> Love the 3rd, to me it says "I'm done school and on the road to my future". They are all very nice.



I didn't even think about it like that! haha  That does make a good point!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2010)

Very very cool!


----------



## ghache (Nov 12, 2010)

these a beautifull, this remind me that i should shoot more shot on the horizontal on my next shoot. I love them!


----------



## gopal (Nov 12, 2010)

last one look like what ur title means. FIRST 3 RELY ON DEGREE AND DRESS, not on beauty.


----------

